# Muneris srl kündigen



## Quentin (18 Oktober 2016)

Gestern habe ich eine Nachricht von der Nummer 132111 erhalten, in der steht dass 6,99 für die Nutzung des Dienstes von muneris srl abgebucht wurden.
Ich hab über das internet herausgefunden dass dies wohl ein Abo ist das jede Woche abgebucht wird.
Weiß jemand wie man dieses Abo kündigen kann?


----------



## Heiko (18 Oktober 2016)

Bei welchem Provider bist Du?


----------



## Quentin (18 Oktober 2016)

Zurzeit bin ich bei Aldi Talk


----------



## Ponfineber (28 Januar 2017)

Das hat mit dem Provider aber gar nichts zu tun


----------



## jupp11 (28 Januar 2017)

Der Provider kassiert Provison dafür.


----------

